# LAUSANNE | Projects & Construction



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ En Cojonnex 2*
*Student and social housing*
*Location: Chalet-à-Gobet, Lausanne (VD)*

Status: architectural competition










Developer: SCHL

Architect: Richter Dahl Rocha architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Fondation Clémence*
*Elderly housing*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architect: Translocal Architecture

Publication: Competitionline


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Avenue de Chailly 10-12*
*Residential building*
*Location: Chailly, Lausanne (VD)*

Status: under construction










Architects: Atelier Commun


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

quimporte said:


> *MCBA Museum of Fine Arts*
> 
> Status: architectural competition
> 
> ...


The museum center enters the second phase. After the architectural competition for the Fine Arts Museum, the city of Lausanne launches a new competition for the next step: the Museum of Photography and the Museum of Design and Contemporay Arts.

*Participant list:* 

Gigon Guyer Architekten 
Christian Kerez
Christ & Gantenbein 
Graber Pulver Architekten 
Studio Märkli
Valerio Olgiati Architect 
Local architecture + Camilo Rebelo arquiteto 
Aires Mateus
Caruso St John Architects
Cruz y Ortiz arquitectos
Dominique Perrault architecture 
Mansilla + Tuñon
Lacaton & Vassal architectes
Nieto Sobejano arquitectos
RCR arquitectes 
Sauerbruch Hutton Architekten
Steven Holl Architects
Wiel Arets Architects
Ateliers Jean Nouvel 
Sanaa (Kazuyo Sejima + Ryue Nishizawa)
Shigeru Ban Architects

The name of the winner will be revealed by August.

The 1st step (Museum of the Fine Arts) should be inaugurated by 2018, and the 2nd step (Museum of Photography and the Museum of Design and Contemporay Arts) by 2020.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*STEP Vidy*
*Water treatment plant*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developers: City of Lausanne, Epura SA

Architect: m+n architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*CFF Train Station*
*Renovation and extension*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architect: Merlini Rivier architectes

ISSUU


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*MBC*
*Urban cable car*
*Location: Morges and Tolochenaz (VD)*

Status: feasibility study










City of Morges

Press (FR): 24heures, Le Matin


----------



## Jainoncor (Mar 27, 2015)

wow so beautiful all the projects are very beautiful.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Royal Savoy Hotel*
*Renovation and extension*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Status: built












> Overlooking Lake Geneva, Hotel Royal Savoy of Lausanne initially opened in 1906. Once renovated and reopened, the property will include the historical building fashioned in the Grand Château architectural style, complemented by a new construction in harmonious balance and surrounded by the hotel’s own park – a 5,000 square metre oasis of tranquility, right in the middle of the cosmopolitan city of Lausanne. The hotel is due to open in summer 2015. Source: http://www.katarahospitality.com/our-hotels/royal-savoy-lausanne/


Batimag, Royal Savoy


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Maillefer*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Le Mont-sur-Lausanne (VD)*

Status: under construction










Architects: CCHE


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*La Pala*
*Student housing*
*Location: Chavannes-près-Renens (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developers: Caisse de Pension de l’Etat de Vaud, Retraites Populaires

Architect: Dürig Architekten

Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Building contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Publication: ArchDaily

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Plaines-du-Loup*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Status: public inquiry


*PPA 1*










Architects: Tribu architecture

City of Lausanne


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA En Bonjean*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Morges (VD)*

Status: built










Architects: Ferrari architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Grand Record*
*Residential building*
*Location: Préverenges (VD)*

Status: public inquiry










Architects: Ferrari architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Avenue de Morges 137-139*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Status: under construction










Developer: Coopérative Cité Derrière

Architects: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms

Landscape architect: Hüsler & Associés Sàrl

Construction management: FT Concept SA

Civil engineer: Muttoni & Fernández ingénieurs SA

Publications: Architectes.ch, Tracés


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Le Mottier*
*Primary school buildings*
*Location: Le Mont-sur-Lausanne (VD)*

Final status: 2nd step built










Developer: Commune du Mont-sur-Lausanne

Architect: Graf & Rouault architectes

Construction management: Pragma SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*CHUV Lausanne University Hospitals*
*Patients hotel*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: under construction


*Hôtel des patients*










Developers: Retraites Populaires, Reliva Hôtel des patients SA, CHUV

Architect: Brauen Wälchli architectes

Website: Hôtel des patients


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Espace Malley*
*Indoor sports centre*
*Location: Malley, Prilly (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition

- Ice hockey arena (10,000 seats)
- 2 ice rinks
- 2 swimming pools (of which 1 olympic)
- fencing pistes
- table tennis

Forseen events:
- 2020 IIHF Ice Hockey World Championships
- 2020 Winter Youth Olympic Games










Developer: Centre intercommunal de glace de Malley SA

Architect: Pont12

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Publication: Tracés

Website: Espace Malley


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*FIG International Gymnastics Federation*
*Headquarters building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Status: under construction










Developer: International Gymnastics Federation

Architect: Richter Dahl Rocha architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Les Fiches Nord*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Status: architectural competition


*Lot 3*










Architect: Richter Dahl Rocha architectes

Website: Les Fiches Nord


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Rue Saint-Martin 16-18*
*Social housing*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architects: Alain Wolff architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

quimporte said:


> *MCBA Museum of Fine Arts*
> 
> Status: architectural competition
> 
> ...


The preparatory work will soon begin, despite a few pending appeals without suspensive effects. That’s very good news. The neighbours that will lose their view over the lake, because of the new museum, are still struggling for justice in the court


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*World Archery Excellence Centre*
*Sports venue*
*Location: Chalet-à-Gobet, Lausanne*

Status: under construction






Architects: Tardin & Pittet architectes

Press (FR): 24heures

World Archery Federation in Lausanne


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Renovated train station virtual visit*

The work will start in 2017 with the creation of the third underpass, as well as the widening of both existing underpasses from 8 to 17m. The transformation of the whole train station, as part of the Léman 2030 project, will be achieved in 2025.







*Upgrading of the train station*






Steps:

– Creation of three underpasses
– Development of the underground of the train station’s plaza
– New subway network interface (m2 and m3)
– Widening and extension of the platforms
– Construction of the south façade
– Shifting of the main awning
– Construction of a new platform coverage
– Development of the north and south public spaces

Architects: Merlini Rivier architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Entrepôts*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lots A2, A3, B2, B3, B5*










Developers: Ville de Renens, CFF Immobilier SA

Project management: Cougar Management SA

Architect: Ferrari architectes

Urban planners: KCAP Architects

Publication: Competitionline

Website: Parc du Simplon


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Corminjoz*
*Residential building*
*Location: Prilly (VD)*

Status: architectural competition










Architects: CCHE architecture

Cardis Sotheby’s


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*The Autumn of Japanese Culture 2015*
*Architectural exhibition*
*Location: EPFL, Lausanne (VD)*

In the frame of the Autumn of Japanese Culture 2015, the Swiss Institute of Technology in Lausanne (EPFL) organises an exhibition on Japanese architecture in the SG Building from 15 Sept. to 1st Oct.

*Japanese modern architecture in Switzerland*










The exhibition presents buildings that have been recently built (or will be) in Switzerland by Japanese architects, such as Shigeru Ban (Headquarters for Swatch and production buildings for Omega, Bienne and Tamedia office building, Zurich), Kengo Kuma (Under One Roof, EPFL, Lausanne), Sanaa (Rolex Learning Center, EPFL, Lausanne) and Riken Yamamoto (The Circle, Zürich Airport).

Read more…

*Individual housing in Japan*










Modern individual housing in Japan has promoted curiosity for a long time. The exhibition is organised into three chapters: houses of yesterday, Tokyo houses (Jérémie Souteyrat), and houses of today.

Read more…

Organisation: Japanese Consulate in Geneva and EPFL


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Pra Roman-Nord*
*Cooperative eco-housing*
*Location: Chalet-à-Gobet, Lausanne (VD)*

Status: architectural competition










Architects: Pont12 architectes

Press (FR): 24heures

CODHA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ La Tuilière Sud*
*Football centre*
*Location: Blécherette, Lausanne (VD)*

Status: architectural competition










Developer: Ville de Lausanne

Architect: Graeme Mann & Patricia Capua Mann

Civil engineer: Sollertia SA

Building contractor: Dentan Frères SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Avenue de Morges 137-139*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne*

New status: built










Developer: Coopérative Cité Derrière

Architects: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms

Landscape architect: Hüsler & Associés Sàrl

Construction management: FT Concept SA

Civil engineer: Muttoni & Fernández ingénieurs SA

Publications: Architectes.ch, Tracés


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Les Fiches Nord*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lot 4*










Developer: Ville de Lausanne, Vaudoise Assurances

Project management: Cougar Management SA

Architect: Züst Gübeli Gambetti Architektur

Website: Les Fiches Nord


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Les Fiches Nord*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Status: under construction


*Lot 5*










Developer: Vaudoise Assurances

Project management: Cougar Management SA

Architect: Architram architecture

Civil engineer: Daniel Willi SA

Website: Les Fiches Nord


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Plateforme 10*
*Exhibition building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Museum of Photography + Museum of Contemporary Design and Applied Arts*










Architect: Aires Mateus arquitectos

Developers: City of Lausanne, Musée de l’Elysée, Mudac

Publications: Archdaily, Roof Magazine, Afaconsult, d’architectures

Website: Plateforme 10

Press (FR): Le Temps, 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA Tirage-Gare*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Pully (VD)*

Status: architectural competition










Architects: CCHE architecture

City of Pully


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Plaines-du-Loup*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: investors competition


*PPA 1*










Developer: Ville de Lausanne

Urban planners: Tribu architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*EHL Ecole hôtelière de Lausanne*
*Swiss hotel management school*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition














Developer: EHL

Architects: Reiki Wei, Pauline Jocherbein, Sofia Passos dos Santos and Jon Irigoyen

Website: EHL Campus development

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*ECA-Vaud*
*Headquarters building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: ECA-Vaud

Architect: Architram architecture

Façade designer: Sutter + Weidner Fassadenplanung GmbH


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Avenue Eugène-Rambert 30*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Status: project










Developer: La Bâloise Assurances SA

Architect: Magizan architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Place de la Sallaz 4-5*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: La Sallaz, Lausanne (VD)*

Status: under construction










Architects: L-architectes

Ville de Lausanne


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Les Cèdres*
*Residential building*
*Location: Chavannes-près-Renens (VD)*

Status: architectural competition










Architects: Stefano Boeri architetti

Press (FR): Le Temps, Bilan


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA Gare-Sud*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Morges (VD)*

Current status: commercialisation phase


*Quartier des Halles*










Developers: Ville de Morges, CFF SA Immobilier

Project management: Emch + Berger SA

Architect: Aeby Perneger & Associés

Website: Quartier des Halles


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Les Fiches Nord*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

New status: built


*Lot 2*










Developers: Ville de Lausanne, ECA-Vaud

Architects: Bonnard Woeffray architectes

Civil engineer: Kälin & Associés SA

Façade engineer: Arteco SA

Website: Les Fiches Nord


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Les Fiches Nord*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot 3*










Architect: Richter Dahl Rocha architectes

Website: Les Fiches Nord


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Place de la Sallaz 4-5*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: La Sallaz, Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: built


*Lots C1, C2*










Developer: SILL

Project management: Cougar Management SA

Architect: L-architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Chemin de Bonne-Espérance 30-32*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

New status: built










Developer: SILL

Project management: Cougar Management SA

Architect: Tribu architecture

Façade engineer: BIFF SA

Publication: ArchDaily


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Les Balcons du Mont*
*Residential building*
*Location: Le Mont-sur-Lausanne (VD)*

New status: built










Architects: CCHE architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Plateforme 10*
*Exhibition building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work


*MCBA Cantonal Museum of Fine Arts*










Architects: Estudio Barozzi Veiga

Construction management: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms

Steelwork contractor: Hevron SA

Website: Plateforme 10

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*IOC International Olympic Committee*
*Headquarters building*
*Location: Vidy, Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work










Developer: IOC

Architect: 3XN

Local architect: Itten + Brechbühl SA

Landscape architect: Hüsler & Associés Sàrl

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Facade engineer: Emmer Pfenninger Partner AG

Publications: ArchDaily (2014, 2017), Dezeen, Designboom, Bustler, Archello (2015, 2017), Batimag


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Kodak*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Status: project










Developers: Ville de Renens, Orllati Real Estate SA

Architect: CCHE architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Le Grand-Chemin-Nord*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Epalinges (VD)*

Status: urban planning










Architects: CCHE architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Les Uttins*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Crissier (VD)*

Status: study mandate










Architects: CCHE architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Tour Bel-Air*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Status: transformation completed










Architect: CCHE architecture

Structural engineer: Ingeni ingénierie structurale


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ En Jonchets*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Bussigny (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Canopée Immobilier, UBS Fund Management

Project management: Cougar Management SA

Architect: Brauen + Walchli architecture

General contractor: Steiner SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Website: En Jonchets


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Railway overpass*
*Railway infrastructure*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Current status: granted funding










Developers: CFF SA Infrastructure, Commune de Renens

Architect: Farra & Zoumboulakis architectes

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Silo bleu*
*Student housing*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Status: ongoing project










Developers: SVA Basel-Landschaft, City of Renens, Proxiland Real Estate SA

Architect: Epure architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Les Jordils*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Saint-Sulpice (VD)*

Status: architectural competition










Architects: Richter Dahl Rocha architectes

Press (FR): 24heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA Malley-Gare*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Prilly and Renens (VD)*

Current status: launching of the architectural competition










Developers: Commune de Prilly, CFF Immobilier SA

Urban planners: FHY, In Situ

Press (FR): 24heures, Le Courrier


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Railway Station Plaza*
*Public spaces planning*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Status: study mandate










Architects: Trévelo & Viger-Kohler

Press (FR): 24heures, 20 minutes, Le Matin, Le Temps


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*UNIL University of Lausanne*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Ecublens (VD)*

Current status: under construction


*Synathlon*










Architect: Karamuk Kuo Architekten

Project management: Cougar Management SA

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*EPFL Lausanne Institute of Technology*
*Childcare facility*
*Location: Ecublens (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architect: Group8

General contractor: Marti Construction SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Millennium Centre*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Crissier (VD)*

Current status: construction permit granted










Architect: Ensemble architecture

Building contractor: Dentan Frères SA

Website: Millennium


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ En Dorigny (Aligro City)*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Chavannes-près-Renens (VD)*

Current status: local neighbourhood plan project










Urban planners: Rast Architekten

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Les Fiches Nord*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: construction permit granted


*Lot 11*










Developers: Ville de Lausanne, SILL

Project management: Cougar Management SA

Architect: Ferrari architectes

Civil engineer: Perret Gentil + Rey & Associés SA

Building contractor: Dentan Frères SA

Website: Les Fiches Nord


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Espace Malley*
*Indoor sports centre*
*Location: Malley, Prilly (VD)*

Current status: public inquiry 










Developer: Centre intercommunal de glace de Malley SA

Architect: Pont12

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Publication: Tracés

Website: Espace Malley

Press (FR): 24heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*La Pala*
*Student housing*
*Location: Chavannes-près-Renens (VD)*

Current status: construction permit granted










Developers: Caisse de Pension de l’Etat de Vaud, Retraites Populaires

Architect: Dürig Architekten

Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Building contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Publication: ArchDaily

Press (FR): 24 heures

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*EPFL Swiss Institute of Technology at Lausanne*
*Laboratories building*
*Location: Ecublens (VD)*

Final status: built


*ME Building*










Developer: EPFL

Architect: Dominique Perrault architecture

Local architect: Architram

Civil engineer: Daniel Willi SA

Contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Global contractor: Steiner SA

Publications: Architectes.ch, Divisare, Espazium, Designboom, Archilovers


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ La Croisée*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

New status: built










Architects: Pezzoli & Associés

City of Renens, La Croisée


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Espace Malley*
*Indoor sports centre*
*Location: Malley, Prilly (VD)*

Current status: land use plan approved










Developer: Centre intercommunal de glace de Malley SA

Architect: Pont12

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Publication: Tracés

Website: Espace Malley

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

Reconstruction of the Parliament of Canton Vaud (self-supporting wooden structure):


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Silo bleu*
*Student housing*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Current status: building permit request










Developers: SVA Basel-Landschaft, City of Renens, Proxiland Real Estate SA

Architect: Epure architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*CHUV Lausanne University Hospitals*
*Laboratory building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work


*Agora Cancer Research Centre*










Developers: Canton de Vaud, ISREC, CHUV, UNIL, EPFL

General contractor: Steiner SA

Architect: Behnisch Architekten

Project management: Cougar Management SA

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Publications: Inhabitat, ArchDaily


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Les Cèdres*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Chavannes-près-Renens (VD)*

New status: construction permit granted


*Lots A, B and C*










Architects: Richter Dahl Rocha


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Avenir-Saugiaz*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Status: under construction










Architects: Local architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Avenue de Morges 58*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition

Architect: cBmM architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*CEOL*
*School complex*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Final status: built










Developers: Etat de Vaud (SIPaL)

Architect: Dettling Péléraux architectes

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Metal construction: Morand SA

Publication: Dyod


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Chemin des Cottages 1-5*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Status: project










Project owner: La Bâloise Assurances SA

Architect: Magizan architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*CHUV Lausanne University Hospitals*
*Hospital building*
*Location: Prilly (VD)*

New status: preliminary work


*Cery Psychiatric Clinic*










Architects: Casiraghi Colombo Leuzinger architetti

Jury Report, CHUV


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*CHUV Lausanne University Hospital*
*Hospital building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Status: built


*Coordinated Centre of Oncology*










Architects: Meier + Associés architectes

CHUV, ArchDaily, ArchiScene


----------



## TeacherBahrami (Jul 2, 2016)

quimporte said:


> *Les Cèdres*
> *Housing development (700 dwellings)*
> *Location: Chavannes-près-Renens (VD)*
> 
> ...


That's amazing building which touched my heart. I wish I could write about it in my daily


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ La Tuilière Sud*
*Football centre*
*Location: La Blécherette, Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Ville de Lausanne

Architect: Graeme Mann & Patricia Capua Mann

Civil engineer: Sollertia SA

Building contractor: Dentan Frères SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Avenue de la Harpe 39-43/Avenue des Jordils 6*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work










Developer: SCHL

Architect: Richter Dahl Rocha architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Route de Prilly 12*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Swiss Life SA

Architect: Magizan architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Avenue Eugène-Rambert 30*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: ongoing renovation and raising










Developer: La Bâloise Assurances SA

Architect: Magizan architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Chemin des Cottages 1-5*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: ongoing renovation and raising










Developer: La Bâloise Assurances SA

Architect: Magizan architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Biopôle*
*Laboratory building*
*Location: Epalinges (VD)*

Current status: under construction


*Building SE-B*










Developer: Retraites Populaires SA

Architect: Brauen + Wälchli architecture

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Prefabricated elements: MFP Préfabrication SA

Press (FR): Le Temps


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*La Pala*
*Student housing*
*Location: Chavannes-près-Renens (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work










Developers: Caisse de Pension de l’Etat de Vaud, Retraites Populaires

Architect: Dürig Architekten

Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Building contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Publications: ArchDaily, UNIL

Press (FR): 24 heures

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

DEL


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Silo bleu*
*Student housing*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Current status: building permit granted










Developers: Ville de Renens, SVA Basel-Landschaft, Proxiland Real Estate SA

Architect: Epure architectes

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Prés-de-Vidy*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: launch of a study mandate










Developers: Ville de Lausanne

Architect: t.b.d.

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Cantonal Parliament*
*Civic building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: built










Developer: Canton de Vaud

Architect: Atelier Cube

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): Le Temps


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA Gare-Sud*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Morges (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work


*Quartier des Halles*










Developers: Ville de Morges, CFF SA Immobilier

Project management: Emch + Berger SA

Architect: Aeby Perneger & Associés

Website: Quartier des Halles

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Fondation Clémence*
*Elderly housing*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work










Architect: Translocal Architecture

Publication: Competitionline

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Passerelle de la Chocolatière*
*Suspended walkway and bicycle path*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: ongoing project










Architect: Mondada Frigerio Blanc architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Avenue de Sévelin 10-16*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Developers: Ville de Lausanne, Logement Idéal, FMEL

Architect: Fornet architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*IOC International Olympic Committee*
*Headquarters building*
*Location: Vidy, Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Project owner: IOC

Architects: 3XN

Construction management: Itten + Brechbühl SA

Landscape architects: Hüsler & Associés Sàrl

Civil engineers: Ingeni SA

Facade engineers: Emmer Pfenninger Partner AG

Publications: ArchDaily (2014, 2017), Dezeen, Designboom, Bustler, Archello (2015, 2017), Batimag


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ L’Orée*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Crissier (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lot ?*










Developer: Commune de Crissier

Urban planner: AWP

Architect: Richter Dahl Rocha architectes

Publications: Archello, Espazium


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*CHUV Lausanne University Hospitals*
*Patients hotel*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: built


*Hôtel des patients*










Developers: Retraites Populaires, Reliva Hôtel des patients SA, CHUV

Architect: Brauen Wälchli architectes

Website: Hôtel des patients


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*EHL Ecole hôtelière de Lausanne*
*Swiss hotel management school*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: building permit granted










Developer: EHL Real Estate SA

Architects: Sofia Passos dos Santos, Jon Irigoyen

Website: EHL Campus development

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Avenue Eugène-Rambert 30*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: renovation and raising completed










Developer: La Bâloise Assurances SA

Architect: Magizan architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Stade de la Tuilière*
*Football stadium*
*Location: Blécherette, Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Ville de Lausanne

Architect: Sollberger Bögli Architekten

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): Lausanne-Cité


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Entrepôts*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Current status: public inquiry


*Lots A2, A3, B2, B3, B5*










Project owners: Ville de Renens, CFF SA Immobilier

Architects: Ferrari architectes

Press (FR): 24 heures

Website: Parc du Simplon


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Entrepôts*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Current status: public inquiry


*Lots B1, B4*










Developers: Ville de Renens, CFF SA Immobilier

Architects: HHF Architekten

Website: Parc du Simplon

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

Swiss Federal Railways is one of the largest real estate developers in Switzerland. Here you can follow their ongoing projects in the Lausanne area.

*Webcams*

Renens - Quai Ouest - Current Status: public inquiry
Renens - Parc du Simplon - Current Status: public inquiry
Morges - Quartier des Halles - Current Status: preparatory work


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Pasta Gala*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Morges (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Epic Group

Architect: Tribu Architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*UNIL University of Lausanne*
*Public building*
*Location: Ecublens (VD)*

Current status: public inquiry


*BCUL University Library*










Developer: UNIL

Architect: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms

Publication: Batimag


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Avenue des Boveresses 31 A-B*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: public inquiry










Architect: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Maison de l’environnement*
*Headquarters building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Canton de Vaud

General contractor: JPF Construction SA

Architect: Ferrari architectes

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Plaines-du-Loup*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition


*PPA 1 (lot E1)*










Project owners: Ville de Lausanne, Logement Idéal

Architects: cBmM architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Les Fiches Nord*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Final status: built


*Lot 7 South*










Developers: Ville de Lausanne, CPCL

Architect: Richter Dahl Rocha architectess

Website: Les Fiches Nord


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Hôtel Moxy*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: building permit request










Developers: Moxy Hotels, LO Immeubles SA, Mobimo Management SA

Project management: Halter AG

Architect: Local Architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA Viaduc*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Prilly (VD)*

Current status: public inquiry










Developer: Commune de Prilly

Press (FR): 24 heures (subscribers only)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*CHUV Lausanne University Hospitals*
*Laboratory building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Final status: built


*Agora Cancer Research Centre*










Developers: Canton de Vaud, ISREC, CHUV, UNIL, EPFL

General contractor: Steiner SA

Architect: Behnisch Architekten

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Publications: Inhabitat, ArchDaily


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA Gare-Sud*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Morges (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work


*Ilot Sud*










Developers: Ville de Morges, UBS Fund Management

Project management: Cougar Management SA

Architects: Magizan architecture, Fehlmann architectes

Publication: Batimag

Website: Ilot Sud


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Plaines-du-Loup*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition


*PPA 1 (lot E3)*










Project owners: Ville de Lausanne, Le Bled, CIEPP

Architects: LRS architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*UNIL University of Lausanne*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Ecublens (VD)*

Final status: built


*Synathlon*










Developer: SIPAL

Architect: Karamuk Kuo Architekten

General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA

Project management: Cougar Management SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Entrepôts*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work










Developers: Ville de Renens, CFF SA Immobilier

Urban planner: KCAP Architects

Website: Parc du Simplon


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Gare-Sud*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Current status: preparatory work


















Project owners: Ville de Renens, CFF Immobilier SA

Project management: Techdata SA

Architects: Fres architectes

Website: Quai Ouest


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*The House of Bird Island*
*Information pavilion*
*Location: Préverenges (VD)*

Current status: public inquiry










Developer: Cercle ornithologique de Lausanne

Architect: Local Architecture

Press (FR): Lausanne-Cités


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Plaines-du-Loup*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: study mandate


*PPA 1 (lot B)*










Developers: Ville de Lausanne, CODHA, Retraites Populaires, SILL, Swiss Life SA

Architect: Pont12 architectes

Consulting engineer: M&R conseils SA

Building contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Biopôle*
*Laboratory building*
*Location: Epalinges (VD)*

Final status: built


*Building SE-B*










Developer: Retraites Populaires SA

Architect: Brauen + Wälchli architecture

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Prefabricated elements: MFP Préfabrication SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Plaines-du-Loup*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition


*PPA 1 (lot E2)*










Project owners: Ville de Lausanne, Jaguar Real Estate

Architects: L-architectes

Website: Oak Lausanne


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Biopôle*
*Laboratory building*
*Location: Epalinges (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lot SB-A*










Developer: Biopôle SA

Architect: BW architectes

General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA

Consulting engineer: M&R conseils SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Biopôle*
*Laboratory buildings*
*Location: Epalinges (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lot SE-C*










Developers: Biopôle SA, CHUV, UNIL

Project management: CSD ingénieurs SA

General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA

Architect: Burckhardt + Partner SA

Consulting engineer: M&R conseils SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ L’Orée*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Crissier (VD)*

Current status: direct architecture mandate


*Lots PEC3, PEC4, PEC14, PEC15, PEC17, PEC18*










Developers: Commune de Crissier, private investor

Urban planner: AWP

Architect: Bunq architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Rue de la Blancherie 46*
*Residential building*
*Location: Chavannes-près-Renens (VD)*

Current status: ongoing renovation










Developer: Realstone SA

Architect: rev Architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Rue de Verdeaux 10 A*
*Residential building*
*Location: Renens (VD)*

Final status: built










Architect: Dreier Frenzel Architecture

Press (FR): Le Temps


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ L’Eglantine*
*Residential building*
*Location: Morges (VD)*

Current status: architectural project


*Lot B6/B7*










Developer: Vaudoise Vie

Architect: Magizan Architecture

Website: Eglantine


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ L’Eglantine*
*Residential building*
*Location: Morges (VD)*

Current status: architectural project


*Lot B8*










Developer: Vaudoise Vie

Architect: Magizan Architecture

Website: Eglantine


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ L’Eglantine*
*Residential building*
*Location: Morges (VD)*

Current status: architectural project


*Lot B12*










Developer: Vaudoise Vie

Architect: Magizan Architecture

Website: Eglantine


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PQ Plaines-du-Loup*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: masterplan competition


*PPA 1 (lot A)*










Project owners: Ville de Lausanne, Cité Derrière, SILL

Architects: Bunq architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA Gare-Sud*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Morges (VD)*

Current status: under construction


*Quartier des Halles*










Developers: Ville de Morges, CFF SA Immobilier

Project management: Emch + Berger SA

Architect: Aeby Perneger & Associés

Publication: Batimag

Website: Quartier des Halles


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*CFF Train Station*
*Transport interface*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: public inquiry


*South Front*










Developers: CFF SA Infrastructure, Ville de Lausanne

Architect: Merlini Rivier architectes

Website: Pôle Gare

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Place des Saugettes*
*Public spaces planning*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: urban planning competition










Developer: Ville de Lausanne

Consulting engineer: Roland Ribi & Associés

Landscape architect: Pascal Heyraud architecte paysagiste

Publications: Espazium, Batimag

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA Malley-Gare*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Prilly (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developers: Commune de Renens, Commune de Prilly, CFF SA Immobilier

Architects: Aeby Perneger & Associés, Pont12 architectes

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PPA Mochettaz*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Bussigny (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Commune de Bussigny

Architects: https://www.jbmn.eu/lesfevres, Favre & Guth architectes

Urban planner: CCHE Architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Cocagne-Buyère*
*Administrative buildings*
*Location: Bussigny (VD)*

Current status: architectural competition


*PPA En Quinson*










Developer: Commune de Bussigny, CP Immo

Architect: ASS architectes

Website: Cocoon

Press (FR): 24 heures (subscribers only), L’Agefi


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

01:14 General view
01:37 Courtyards
02:55 View from highway
03:16 Interior view


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Incyte*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Morges (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: EPIC Nineteen Property Investment AG

Architect: Tribu Architecture

Construction management: Fact Construction SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*ECA-Vaud*
*Headquarters building*
*Location: Lausanne (VD)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: ECA-Vaud

Architect: Architram architecture

Façade designer: Sutter + Weidner Fassadenplanung GmbH

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): 24 heures


----------

